# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Maryama stelt zich voor

## maryamaatje

Dag allemaal,

Net jullie forum ontdekt. Hoop er veel informatie te vinden.
Ben Nederlandse van 50 jaar, migraine patiënte en heb last van rosaecae.
Fijn weekend wens ik jullie  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Maryama, Welkom Nederlandse  :Wink:  ik heet je welkom....

migraine kan ik over meepraten, na 15 jaar of langer dit gehad te hebben is het nu beduidend minder geworden!! heerlijk.. maar ik weet niet wat Rosaecae is....sterkte ermee...
ik hoop dat je alles kunt vinden wat je zoekt maar gewoon meekletsen over onbenullige zaken kan ook leuk zijn hoor...

er zijn enorm veel onderwerpen, zoals: wat eet ik vandaag/hoe voel ik mij vandaag/nog iets gekocht vandaag?/  :Embarrassment:  dit kan ontspannend zijn als je wat wilt zeggen etc...succes ermee, als ik je kan helpen dan hoor ik het wel...
fijne zondag, jammer dat het regent....op naar de lente...
dag....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## maryamaatje

Dank je wel Elisabeth voor je hartelijk welkom.
En ja, hahahaha, ik vermeldde erbij Nederlandse i.v.m. mijn avatar. Dus ik dacht: zet het er even extra bij. Maar nu zie ik dat mijn
avatar niet vertoond wordt. Dus hahaha. Maar overigens ook totaal niet belangrijk in feite.
Anyway, ik heb inmiddels gezien dat dit forum enorm uitgebreid is. Hoop leeswerk dus. 
Of ik echt actief zal zijn weet ik niet. Ben meer van info verzamelen. Maar even goed bedankt voor je aanbod.
Rosacea is een chronische huidaandoening. Meer vervelend dan erg maar toch . . .
Ook ik ben in blijde afwachting van de komende lente. Ramen en deuren open en alle bacteriën naar buiten.
Heerlijk!

Groetjes van Maryama  :Cool:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Maryamaatje...hahahahahahaha...ik lach gezellig mee want daar houd ik wel van... :Big Grin: 

het is vandaag weer guur en de wind maakt het behoorlijk koud....lekker warm inpakken dus....
je hebt gelijk wat lezen betreft, je pakt gewoon de topics eruit die je kan gebruiken, niets moet, alles mag, tijd is kostbaar....maar het is fijn dat als mensen even wat van zich af willen praten dat er dan een luisterend oor kan zijn!!!! en inmiddels heb ik aardig wat tijd hier aan besteed en dat heeft mij goed gedaan in alle opzichten, ennnnnnnnn , schrijven daar houd ik van, dus het is geen straf voor mij....zeg leuk mens....ook ik wapper de baccillen naar buiten toe,  :Stick Out Tongue:  en ik hoop dat er spoedig wat meer warmte naar Nederland en Belgie mag gaan stromen....fijne dag en sterkte met je huidaandoening....ik vindt het wel erg voor je want "niets" is zo simpel als een mens denkt...prettige dag en vind je antwoorden!!!!! byeeeeeeeee

Groetjes maar weer....van Elisa... :Wink:

----------


## johanvds

> Dag allemaal,
> en heb last van rosaecae.


Dat is inderdaad erg vervelend, ik heb het dan in een lichte vorm maar mij stoort het ongelovelijk.

----------


## maryamaatje

Het is ontsierend en het stoort mij alleen als ik in de spiegel kijk  :Embarrassment: 
Opmerkingen van derden zoals Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer of zuiplap of wat dan ook
doen me niet veel. Domme praat  :Mad: 
Anyway, eens komt een tijd dat de oorzaak wordt gevonden en dan dus ook een afdoend medicijn.
Ja toch?  :Wink:

----------

